# Doggles?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Unless for motorcycling - waste of money.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe a waste of money but fun


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I got a pair for my Silky Terrier...they are great for keeping sand out of her eyes at the beach...plus she thinks she looks so cute in them!!!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Maybe a waste of money but fun
> 
> 
> Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Hahahaha!

I love this picture! SO FUNNY! Is this your dog?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually there is a medical reason for them. 


After a friend's poodle had cataract surgery, he needed Doggles due to photosensitivity issues, and to keep debris out of his eyes, etc. Vets recommend Doggles for dogs like hers who had eye surgery or have eye issues. A vet can confirm that.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Clicker said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I love this picture! SO FUNNY! Is this your dog?


Yes, he's Nickel, my silver mini boy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Actually there is a medical reason for them.
> 
> 
> After a friend's poodle had cataract surgery, he needed Doggles due to photosensitivity issues, and to keep debris out of his eyes, etc. Vets recommend Doggles for dogs like hers who had eye surgery or have eye issues. A vet can confirm that.


Right you are! Our friend's Sheltie had the same surgery and the veterinary hospital wouldn't release her without them! :glasses-cool: The bonus is they do look _way_ cool. :wink:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Doggles*

Sunny prefers Sunglasses!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

They look worth it just for the cute factor. I love Nickel's collar too. It is apparent he keeps on top of the trends.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

So I broke down and bought Bailey some Doggles!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Clicker said:


> Just wondering if anyone has bought Doggles for their Poodles? Are they a good idea or a waste of money? Doggles = sunglasses for dogs!


Doggles have two different types, one pair are sun glasses and look really cute and the other looks like avaitor goggles they both are uv protective.

I got a pair of the sun glasses for Sasha thinking she could wear them for eye protection since she is going blind and I would like her to get used to wearing something to protect her eyes. She hates them. 

I will eventually get the goggles because they are softer and I think they would protect the eyes better. 

If I keep putting these sun glasses on her hopefully she will get used to them and it won't be such a big deal when she wears the goggles when she goes outside.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If I was a vet I'd be way too embarrassed to insist on, or even recommend those goggles. They're not in any way, shape, or form designed to fit the muzzle of ANY canine. Just careless, unthinking knockoffs on the same age-old shape that was designed to fit a narrow bridge... a human nose. 

How very simple it would be to stick the lenses, that would do dog's eyes some good, in a frame that was designed so the goggles actually arc over the width of a dog's muzzle and allow the lenses to cover the lower part of the eye. 

Arrrrrrg!! :frusty: Where are all the 'thinking' inventors these days?! lol


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I bought them for one of my dogs and they were great when we drove in a convertible. She didn't like to walk around with them on, but if I was carrying her, they were fine. Very good for keeping flying junk/bugs out of their eyes.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Since reading this thread, Beau has a new nickname -- my wife and I now call him "Doggles." It's just too fun to say!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is Sasha with her Doggle Sunglasses.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sasha the Hollywood starlet!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She looks beautiful in those. Yes, very Hollywood


----------

